# The unbreedable doe kidded today :)



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

I have tried to breed this doe (almost) 2 years in a row...I couldn't catch her in heat and finally just left her in w/ my bucks...She took and gave birth to two boys this morning!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh, they are beautiful! LOVE LOVE LOVE the chocolate and white! :drool:


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks! He looks like a little cow ♥


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! They are adorable.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww so sweet. congrats


----------

